# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ طارق عوض الله

## محمد طه شعبان

الاسم: طارق عوض الله محمد
الدولة : مصر
سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته : 
الاسم: طارق بن عوض الله بن محمد تاريخ الميــلاد: 1/5/1963 مكان الميلاد: الزيتون - القاهرة الجنسيـــــة: مصري العنوان: الحي السابع – مدينة نصر - القاهرة. المؤهلات العلمية: 1. ليسانس لغة عربية وعلوم إسلامية - دار العلوم – جامعة القاهرة. المؤلفات والبحوث: 1. لغة المحدث. 2. ردع الجاني المتعدي على الشيخ الألباني. 3. المدخل إلى علوم الحديث للمبتدئين. 4. الإرشادات في تقوية الحديث بالشواهد والمتابعات. 5. تحقيق سبل السلام للصنعاني. 6. تحقيق نيل الأوطار. 7. تحقيق تدريب الراوي للسيوطي. أشرطة مسموعة: 1. سلسلة تيسير علم الحديث للمبتدئين. 2. سلسلة شرح المنظومة البيقونية. 3. سلسلة شرح نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابن حجر. 4. سلسلة شرح ألفية السيوطي. 5. الطريق إلى علم الحديث. وغيرها الكثير .. الدروس : 1. درس ثابت من عشر سنين في مسجد جسر السويس. العلماء الذين تلقى العلم عنهم: 1. فضيلة الشيخ / محمد بن عمرو بن عبد اللطيف. 2. فضيلة الشيخ / أبو اسحاق الحويني.
http://alsalafway.com/cms/trajem.php...scholar&id=438

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

حفظ الله شيخنا وبارك الله في عمره وأهله.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

ومعه أربع إجازات في "قرآءة حفص"، أحسبه سمعته منه في إحدى دروسة بجسر السويس -قديما-، منها إجازة اشترك معه فيها، عن فضيلة الشيخ/ فرج بن عبد العال، شيخ القرءآت وعلوم القرآن بمدينة حلون.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

ولو تواصل بعض الإخوة مع فضيلة الشيخ طارق، وطلب منه ترجمة لنفسه بنفسه، لكان أولى وأحسن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

تحدث الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في سلسلة ماتعة جدا بعنوان " كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته؟"
وفي الحلقة السادسة تحدث عن طبعات فتح الباري لابن رجب رحمه الله فتحدث عن طبعة "الغرباء"، ثم ذكر طبعة الشيخ الفاضل طارق عوض الله....
وقال عنه
"والطبعة الثانية للشيخ " طارق عوض الله " وهو من خيار طلاب العلم , كان من المجودين , لكن لا يوجد له أثر في هذا الكتاب إلا النشر, فلو أتحفنا بشيء من علمه في تعليقات على هذا الكتاب يفيد طالب العلم , لأن له عناية بالرواية وله عناية بعلل الحديث , وسبق أن نشر " جامع العلوم والحكم " ومثله نشْره أيضاً " لسبل السلام " , فهو يُعنى بتصحيح الكتاب لكن لمساته في التعليقات التي تفيد طالب العالم ليست على مستوى علمه الذي نعرفه عنه , أنا قابلته شخصياً , عرفته عن قرب , هو من خيار من يتصدى لنشر الكتب في العصر الحديث , على كل حال أنا عنايتي بتحقيق الثمانية لأنها خرجت أولاً فوقعت موقعها, وقرأتها وراجعت طبعة الشيخ طارق وهي جيدة في الجملة..."
المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t17327/#ixzz35j6EUBAc

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

نحسب الرجل من المخلصين ولانزكي على الله أحدا وقد قابلته وتحدثت معه له أدب جم بارك الله فيه 
جزاك الله أبا يوسف

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا خزيمة*
*ووالله لقد كنت أذهب إلى الشيخ طارق حفظه الله وأواظب على دروسه، كي أطلب الأدب والتواضع والأخلاق الحميدة قبل أن أطلب العلم**.*
*ومما تعلمناه من الشيخ وأثَّر فينا: عدم الكلام فيما لا نعلم؛ لأن الشيخ حفظه الله كان من السهل عليه جدًّا أن يقول لا أدري، فورثنا هذا منه**.*
*فنسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في الشيخ، وأن يحفظه من كل سوء، وأن ينفعنا بعلمه**.*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا شيخ محمد ، وجزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا.
للشيخ طارق أعمال أخرى جيدة غير ما ذكرتَ،منها في مكتبتي:
1- (النقد البناء لحديث أسماء في كشف الوجه والكفين) ، الناشر مكتبة ابن تيمية ، الجيزة ، ط1 سنة 1422 هـ / 2002م.
2- (الديباجة في علم لحديث ) ، دار الكوثر ، القاهرة ، ط1 ، سنة 2009م.
يتبع

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

3- (طليعة فقه الإسناد وكشف حقيقة المعترض على الأئمة النقاد) و (صيانة الحديث وأهله من تعدي محمود سعيد وجهله) ، ومعه طبعة جديدة  مزيدة ومنقحة من كتاب (ردع الجاني المتعدي على الألباني) ، دار المحجة ، الطبعة الأولى 1424هـ / 2003م .
يتبع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وفيكم بارك الله يا شيخ محمد 
4 - جامع المسائل الحديثية أجزاء .
5  - (المدخل إلى علم الحديث) دار ابن عفان ، القاهرة  ، ط2 ، سنة 1428هـ / 2007م.
6 - ( تقريب علم الحديث : منهج دراسي يجمع بين أصالة القديم وجدة الحديث) المستوى الأول ، دار الكوثر ، القاهرة ، ط1 ، سنة 2009م .
7 - ( شرح نخبة الفكر في مصطلح أهل الأثر ) ، دار المغني ، الرياض ، ط1، سنة 1430 هـ / 2009م.
8 - (شرح نزهة النظر) دار المأثور ، الرياض ، ط1 ، سنة 2010م .
وله تحقيقات أخرى منها:
9 - تحقيق (شرح ألفية السيوطي في مصلح الحديث) للشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد ، دار ابن عفان ، ط2 سنة 1431هـ / 2010م .
10 - تحقيق (نزهة النظر للحافظ ابن حجر) دار المأثور ، الرياض ، ط1 سنة 1432هـ / 2011 م.
11- تحقيق (المنتخب من علل الخلال لابن قدامة) ،دار الراية .
12 ، 13 - تحقيق (فتح الباري لابن رجب) ، وتحقيق (الأوسط للطبراني) .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

14- وهناك تحقيق له جيد لكتاب علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح مع نكت العراقي وابن حجر. طبعة ابن عفان.
وفوق جودة التحقيق فإن تعليقاته - حفظه الله - مفيدة جدًّا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> 14- وهناك تحقيق له جيد لكتاب علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح مع نكت العراقي وابن حجر. طبعة ابن عفان.
> وفوق جودة التحقيق فإن تعليقاته - حفظه الله - مفيدة جدًّا


نعم ، صدرت طبعته الأولى سنة 1429هـ / 2008م .
وله أيضًا:
15 - (تفسير ابن رجب الحنبلي) جمع وتحقيق ، دار العاصمة ، الرياض ، ط1 ، سنة 1422هـ / 2001م.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

16- وقد ألَّف الشيخ لغة المحدث الكبرى، وهو نظم يزيد على ألف بيت، وقام بشرحه في مجلد لطيف

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t121132/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *جزاكم الله خيرا*


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سبحان الله
 وتجد الرجل لا علاقة له بالكلام في المتن إنما ينشغل بما يحسنه فقط
 وتوسع حفظه الله في تحقيقه وتخريجاته على بلوغ المرام ولم تجده يتعرض للمتن لبيان غريبه أو مشكله .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> سبحان الله
>  وتجد الرجل لا علاقة له بالكلام في المتن إنما ينشغل بما يحسنه فقط
>  وتوسع حفظه الله في تحقيقه وتخريجاته على بلوغ المرام ولم تجده يتعرض للمتن لبيان غريبه أو مشكله .


ماذا تقصد يا أبا خزيمة بهذا الكلام؟ نرجو التوضيح أكثر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أقصد كل خير أن الرجل  متخصص  في الحديث فهو لا يريد أن يزاحم العلماء في فنونهم بل كل يشتغل بما يحسنه .
كما قال على رضي الله عنه 
وقدر  كل امرئ ما كان يحسنه

وقد علمت أنه حفظه الله سئل مسألة في الفقه وكأنها فتوى فقال سل أهل العلم المتخصصين (بالمعنى) .
يعنى أن الرجل قد فرغ نفسه للحديث تفرغا تاما فظهرت علامات نبوغه  ظهورا بارزا  لأجل التفرد والتخصص  وهذا مما يزيده قوة ومتانة في الصنعة الحديثية .

وجزاكم الله خيرا  أبا يوسف  على استفسارك  وتبينك  من نية قائل الكلام  الموهم . 
وما أردت إلا خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم أبا خزيمة، ما ذكرتَه هو ما عليه الشيخ طارق فعلًا، فكنا نكون في دروسه حفظه الله فيسأل عن المسائل الفقهية فيحيل على غيره

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وهنا رابط لبعض شروح الشيخ طارق عوض الله - حفظه الله - على موقع ( أرشيف ):
http://archive.org/search.php?query=...D9%84%D9%87%22

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الموقع الرسمي للشيخ طارق حفظه الله
http://www.tarekawadallah.com/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وهنا الصفحة الرسمية للشيخ على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/tarekawadallah.official

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله أبا يوسف 
وباب التراجم يذكر فيه حسنات المرء وسيئاته .
والحق أحق أن يتبع ومع ما للرجل من فضل فقد رأيته يسير في المظاهرات فيديو يطالب بالشرعية .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

والعجيب أني قرأت في مقدمته  لكتاب تدريب الراوي  صفحة 16 من المجلد الاول  وهو يترجم للامام السيوطي رحمه الله بقوله .
في السطر الرابع  
"وكان سريع الكتابة حاضر البديهة صحيح العقيدة" 
ولا يخفاكم حفظكم الله عقيدة الامام السيوطي رحمه الله  فهو صوفي أشعري  فكيف يكون صحيح المعتقد ؟أليس هذا بغريب من الشيخ طارق ؟ ولكن جل من لا يسهو .
 وإنما يذكر للتنبيه فرد الخطأ وبيانه واجب .

----------

